# Barrel trimmer woe



## Berkshirepens (Apr 3, 2015)

I own a barrel trimmer kit from PSI. The 7mm cutter shaft is worn and slightly bent. PSI says it cannot supply a new shaft as a replacement part. Several suppliers who sell 7mm shafts cannot guarantee that their 7mm shaft is compatible in size with the PSI cutter heads. Apparently this is because the shanks on their shafts may be slightly smaller than the PSI offerings. Does anyone out there know of a supplier whose 7mm cutter shaft works with the PSI cutter heads?


----------



## H2O (Apr 3, 2015)

Just an idea... but couldn't you make one from aluminum to any size you need? It's just a guide that holds the cutter head, correct? I've read that aluminum can be cut on a wood lathe with HSS tools. Carbide would probably work better, if you have it available.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 3, 2015)

Offhand, I would think that your cutter should work on any trimmer shaft - but I can't absolutely swear to it.

I have several trimmers - 7mm, 8mm, 10mm and 27/64 and several cutter heads. I bought them from Rockler, PSI and Woodcraft at various times & I couldn't say which shaft & cutter I got from which vendor, but all of my cutters fit on all of my trimmer shafts.


----------



## glenspens (Apr 3, 2015)

ebay


----------



## Charlie69 (Apr 3, 2015)

Lots of other ways to trim barrels but if you want to use the cutter from the barrel trimmer that you have, an appropriately sized piece of drill rod/blank, transfer punch or even old drill bit will work.


----------



## ladycop322 (Apr 3, 2015)

I lost the shaft to my barrel trimmer so I just use a punch, any size I want...it works for me


----------



## MikeinSC (Apr 3, 2015)

I have an extra 7mm trimmer that came with a tool lot I bought a while back. I think the guy used a lot of rockler stuff so I don't know who made this one. Its threaded but may work for you. 

If interested, drop me a pm and I'll send it to you.


----------



## KenV (Apr 3, 2015)

Berea trimmer is significantly smaller going through the head.   Others have generally fit close enough most of the time.  Occasionally some lathe sanding is needed to assure enough clearance to get through the head.

There are more reliable ways with less "muttered nasty words" than using  a barrel trimmer.   Just for information when your get to the point of looking for different ways to trim the ends of blanks.


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 3, 2015)

I can vouch that the Woodcraft trimmer shaft will not fit in the Whiteside cutter heads.  Been there tried that.  As for PSI, sorry, I don't have anything to test there.  Do you have calipers to measure the hole in the cutter and the shaft?  I could measure what I have and let you know if either will work.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 3, 2015)

I have used several different ones with no problem switching back and forth. ummv
Like Ken said, there are other methods you might want to check into ... some swear by a disc sander with a proper setup to keep the blank (tube) squared to the disc. I didn't want to bring another dust maker into my basement shop so for awhile I used a drill chuck holding the proper sized transfer punch in the tailstock and a faceplate with sticky backed sandpaper. It works, albeit slowly as you are only using a small area of the sandpaper. Now I use Rick Herrell's neat little offset sanding jig available here .. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f172/custom-made-penturning-tools-accessories-92501/


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 3, 2015)

You can use a transfer punch and you can also use an old mandrel shaft.  I took an old shaft and cut it into different lengths for really short kits, not pens, and it works great.


----------



## bgio13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Dan, when I started turning I bought a universal trimming system from PSI. When I needed other size shafts I ended up getting them from CSUSA and they didn't fit the trimmer, so I had to buy their trimmer. I got tired trying to figure out what trimmer fit what shaft so I have since bought the Whiteside 7mm shaft and trimmer from CSUSA and have purchased the sleeves for the various pens I make instead of buying each individual shaft, and I could not be happier. You can buy just the trimmer or shaft if you need too. They also sell a trimmer blank if you want to make your own. Hope this helps,

Bill 

Whiteside Pen Mill Pilot Shaft | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA
Whiteside Pen Mill 3/4" Barrel Trimmer Head | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## Fay Prozora (Apr 3, 2015)

I was a bit ticked the other day my drill had mine in it and it dropped off the bench and it fell on the floor breaking the threaded end off the shaft. Until I order a new one, I had been sanding my pen blanks to the brass tubes being very careful with it and so far have had pretty good luck with them. I will order a new one once the bills clear the bank.. They are not real expensive so I can afford to get one for all sizes of pen blanks.   Fay


----------

